# What can I expect from these 3 35mm films I bought? (APX, TMAX, FP4)



## Treymac (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm in my second level photo course, and up till now I've used mostly Delta 400, and some HP5 plus. But now I want to try some different films, and the next three that I just bought are: FP4 plus, APX 100, and T-Max 100.

How should I expect these films to look and behave? Are they all developed the same way with the same chemicals? I think T-Max might be C-41? Does it have to be developed differently, aside from timing?

Any other films that I might want to try?

Thanks.


----------



## compur (Oct 11, 2009)

Treymac said:


> Hey guys. I'm in my second level photo course, and up till now I've used mostly Delta 400, and some HP5 plus. But now I want to try some different films, and the next three that I just bought are: FP4 plus, APX 100, and T-Max 100.
> 
> How should I expect these films to look and behave?



Like top quality b&w films, which they all are.



> Are they all developed the same way with the same chemicals?


They CAN all be developed with the same chemicals but developing times
may vary. Different films also may produce subtle pictorial differences with 
different developers.  It's usually best to start with the manufacturer's 
recommendations and then experiment from there if you wish.



> I think T-Max might be C-41? Does it have to be developed differently, aside from timing?


No, T-Max films are not C-41.  They are for traditional b&w developers.
Get the data sheet for the film to see the mfr's recommendations or
check established development charts.



> Any other films that I might want to try?


Yes, you might want to try all of them.


----------



## Treymac (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a 10 pack of lucky film on eBay. Can this film also be developed with the same chemicals? How is this film?


----------



## compur (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, Lucky B&W film can be developed with the same chemicals.  I haven't
tried it myself so can't really comment on it.


----------

